# advice for a vizsla virgin!!!!



## vinnie

Hi everyone

I have just found this site and finding the advice really useful. I have been wanting to get a Vizsla for the last couple of years. I have just moved to a larger house with a garden and promised myself I could now get a Vizsla. I am 30 years old married, we are both active outdoors people and would love to add a Vizsla to our family. There is one main problem work! We both work full time. My wife works 9-5 and I work shifts. I sometimes work short daysbut also work for longer that 8 hours on occasion. Generally the dog would have to be left for 4-5 hours between me starting work and my wife getting home. Sometimes it would work in our favour as someone would be in all day. Would this be too long to leave a Vizsla?
I also have an extension at the rear of the premises where a grate could be left open allowing the dog access to a 15 foot by 15 foot area over looking the garden. This area is currently empty so should be safe and nothing to damage.(famous last words)
I would be able to get 5 days off work when I first get a puppy but would have then to return to work. My Dad lives nearby and would be happy to pop in for the first few weeks to assist with toilet issues and settling the puppy in. How do people settle their puppies if they have to return to work?
I have found a really good breeder who has litter of wirehaired vizslas due I would love to give one a happy home any advice much appreciated.
I did own a Spaniel growing up but have not owned a dog for a few years.
Thanks hopefull Vizsla owner.


----------



## gunnr

Vinnie

I don't think your work schedule is going to be an issue. I have a pretty intense schedule also. Some mornings I leave at 5:30 am and don't get home until 7:30PM.
When both my wife and I both worked we set up kennel runs in the basement for the dogs, and they never seemed to complain.  Sometimes our time away from the house for work exceeded 12 hours.
5 hours is nothing for a Vizsla, they can handle it easily, and the small outdoor area you spoke to would be ideal for the dog to relieve itself. 

Love, attention, affection, patience and of course a little discipline. As long as the dog is getting these, they will thrive.


----------



## vinnie

Thank you very much for your reply. I was slowly telling myself it would be too cruel to keep a Vizsla alone for this long. I am really committed to getting a puppy and ready for the trial and tribulations but I just dont want it to be unfair on the dog. Ive heard from the breeder and the puppies have been born and are a week old!!! The breeder said that I can see them next weekand they should be ready to come home between 8-10 weeks. Do you have and advice to get me ready? Ive been looking at various dog crates and hearing about different techniques for those first few nights.Thanks


----------



## gunnr

Vinnie

Each dog, and owner for that matter, are different. What works well for one situation may not work as well in a different situation. It's a matter of trial and error sometimes to find the solutions that work for you. For example; I get up at 4:30 am every morning, and have been for close to 25 years, so I've never been particurally bothered by the "sleep through the nite issues" some owners have had to deal with. About the time I get up, the dogs are ready to go outside, sometimes I wake them up, so I've never seen the need to divide the crate for potty training, but you may have too based on your work schedule. The first few weeks are always the toughest, but patience and understanding will get you through and then you'll have just have good memories of the time

I personally believe in getting the puppy at 7-8 weeks old, but some breeders may be uncomfortable letting one go at the age to a first time owner. However, the earlier you can start bonding and working with a puppy, the better. That puppy will learn more between 8 and 14 weeks than any other time in it's life. It's the perfect opportunity to get off on the right foot.


----------



## scooby

We got our V when he was 10wks and from day 1 he's been great, I'd never used a crate before and I can remember when all my other dogs were left on their first night cried and howled the house down so wasn't looking forward to crating and leaving him alone, we expected the worst, but he went to bed quite happily at 9pm (we'd been up since 4 to fetch him) and he slept through till 6, when he woke us up howling, I went down and let him out and boy was he ready to go for a wee and poo! and that was him from then onwards, a real star never had an accident in the house and slept through.
I went back to work after a week and depending on which neighbour I asked he'd either cried all the time(4hrs) or not made a noise! I was just about to leave the cam cord er set up to video to actually see what he was up to, when I decided to pack in work anyhow, so never did find out, but judging by his willingness to go his crate in I tended to believe that he was quiet and happy when left.
Now if he has a good blast in morning usually about 9am he just sleeps all day so wouldn't mind being left for most of the day.
I think the key issue is obviously exercise and the older they get the more they can have so the happier they are to be left. good luck


----------



## Lucy Vizsla

At first we were worried about it too, but then one weekend we realized they both slept all day  We did stay home the first couple days and then I was able to come home at lunch for about 3 months. They sleep a lot. We use a crate still and they are 1 yr 8 months and 1 yr 10 months. We just started letting them stay out for a couple hours at a time, but not while at work. We just play hard when we are home, going for walks, playing in the back yard, dog parks and going for runs. Vizsla's really love the mellow cuddle time too  Don't worry you are going to love this breed, I have had many different types of dogs and by far this breed is just amazing.


----------



## Lillasar

Our vizsla is left alone for 8 hours a day with a yard he has the run of. I suggest you exercise it before you go to work - even if it's only for 15-20 minutes, that's better than nothing. And try and leave as many 'activities' for it as you can: kongs, puzzle balls, hide toys, put them in trees and also hide its breakfast. 
With Graeme I've established this going out routine and he looks forward to finding his breakfast and his treats. A bone once a week is good. And if you keep some of the toys and treats just for during your absence, it also gives him something to look forward to. 
When he was a puppy, I also left a radio going by his bed when we went out. 
Despite all this, he has still managed to be destructive so my last advice would be to remove any valuable items from his reach. Graeme has made holes in the bbq cover, nibbled on outdoor chairs, destroyed the cat flap and put his head through it to gnaw on a leg of the couch in the living room! So be extra cautious as they are very resourceful when bored!


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary

from reading the title i see you want to make love to a vizsla ......GTFO!!


----------

